# iconv Problem; Compiling Dillo web browser



## r004 (Apr 8, 2014)

When compiling from the ports I get this errors;


```
decode.o: In function `a_Decode_charset_init':
decode.c:(.text+0x41c): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
decode.o: In function `Decode_charset':
decode.c:(.text+0x52d): undefined reference to `libiconv'
decode.o: In function `Decode_charset_free':
decode.c:(.text+0x5be): undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
form.o: In function `DilloHtmlForm::buildQueryData(DilloHtmlInput*)':
form.cc:(.text+0x29f4): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
form.cc:(.text+0x2a30): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
form.cc:(.text+0x2eb6): undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
form.o: In function `DilloHtmlForm::encodeText(void*, Dstr**)':
form.cc:(.text+0x327a): undefined reference to `libiconv`
```

remeber I also installed converters/iconv from the ports.



```
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for dillo/dillo-3.0.3.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for dillo-3.0.3
===>   dillo-3.0.3 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   dillo-3.0.3 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   dillo-3.0.3 depends on shared library: fltk - found
===>  Configuring for dillo-3.0.3
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/configure
===>   FreeBSD 10 autotools fix applied to /usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/aclocal.m4
configure: loading site script /usr/ports/Templates/config.site
checking build system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking host system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking target system type... amd64-portbld-freebsd10.0
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c -o root -g wheel
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... (cached) /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... (cached) /usr/bin/awk
checking whether gmake sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking for gcc... cc
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking for suffix of executables... 
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether cc accepts -g... yes
checking for cc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by gmake... GNU
checking dependency style of cc... gcc3
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of c++... gcc3
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking how to run the C preprocessor... cpp
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... (cached) /usr/bin/grep
checking for egrep... (cached) /usr/bin/egrep
checking for ANSI C header files... (cached) yes
checking for sys/types.h... (cached) yes
checking for sys/stat.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for string.h... (cached) yes
checking for memory.h... (cached) yes
checking for strings.h... (cached) yes
checking for inttypes.h... (cached) yes
checking for stdint.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking size of char... 1
checking size of short... 2
checking size of long... 8
checking size of int... 4
checking size of void *... 8
checking for int16_t... (cached) yes
checking for uint16_t... (cached) yes
checking for int32_t... (cached) yes
checking for uint32_t... (cached) yes
checking for gethostbyname... (cached) yes
checking for setsockopt... (cached) yes
checking for socklen_t... socklen_t
checking FLTK 1.3... yes
checking jpeglib.h usability... yes
checking jpeglib.h presence... yes
checking for jpeglib.h... yes
checking for jpeg_destroy_decompress in -ljpeg... yes
checking for zlib.h... (cached) yes
checking for zlibVersion in -lz... yes
checking for libpng-config... /usr/local/bin/libpng-config
checking for libpng version... 1.5.18 (unrecognised version)
checking openssl/ssl.h usability... yes
checking openssl/ssl.h presence... yes
checking for openssl/ssl.h... yes
checking for SSL_library_init in -lssl... yes
configure: WARNING: *** Enabling ssl support. THIS IS ALPHA CODE!***
checking iconv.h usability... yes
checking iconv.h presence... yes
checking for iconv.h... yes
checking for iconv_open in -lc... yes
checking whether threads work with -pthread... yes
checking for fcntl.h... (cached) yes
checking for unistd.h... (cached) yes
checking sys/uio.h usability... yes
checking sys/uio.h presence... yes
checking for sys/uio.h... yes
configure: creating ./config.status
config.status: creating Makefile
config.status: creating dlib/Makefile
config.status: creating dpip/Makefile
config.status: creating dpid/Makefile
config.status: creating dpi/Makefile
config.status: creating doc/Makefile
config.status: creating dw/Makefile
config.status: creating lout/Makefile
config.status: creating src/Makefile
config.status: creating src/IO/Makefile
config.status: creating test/Makefile
config.status: creating config.h
config.status: executing depfiles commands
===>  Building for dillo-3.0.3
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3'
Making all in lout
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/lout'
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT container.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/container.Tpo -c -o container.o container.cc
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT identity.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/identity.Tpo -c -o identity.o identity.cc
identity.cc:99:25: warning: illegal character encoding in string literal
      [-Winvalid-source-encoding]
               "WARNING:<A0>Something got wrong here, it seems that a "
                        ^~~~
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/identity.Tpo .deps/identity.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT misc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/misc.Tpo -c -o misc.o misc.cc
mv -f .deps/misc.Tpo .deps/misc.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT object.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/object.Tpo -c -o object.o object.cc
mv -f .deps/container.Tpo .deps/container.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT signal.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/signal.Tpo -c -o signal.o signal.cc
mv -f .deps/object.Tpo .deps/object.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT unicode.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/unicode.Tpo -c -o unicode.o unicode.cc
mv -f .deps/signal.Tpo .deps/signal.Po
mv -f .deps/unicode.Tpo .deps/unicode.Po
rm -f liblout.a
ar cru liblout.a container.o identity.o misc.o object.o signal.o unicode.o 
ranlib liblout.a
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/lout'
Making all in dw
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/dw'
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT findtext.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/findtext.Tpo -c -o findtext.o findtext.cc
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT iterator.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/iterator.Tpo -c -o iterator.o iterator.cc
mv -f .deps/findtext.Tpo .deps/findtext.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT layout.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/layout.Tpo -c -o layout.o layout.cc
mv -f .deps/iterator.Tpo .deps/iterator.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT selection.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/selection.Tpo -c -o selection.o selection.cc
mv -f .deps/selection.Tpo .deps/selection.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT style.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/style.Tpo -c -o style.o style.cc
mv -f .deps/layout.Tpo .deps/layout.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT types.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/types.Tpo -c -o types.o types.cc
mv -f .deps/types.Tpo .deps/types.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT ui.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ui.Tpo -c -o ui.o ui.cc
mv -f .deps/style.Tpo .deps/style.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT widget.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/widget.Tpo -c -o widget.o widget.cc
mv -f .deps/ui.Tpo .deps/ui.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT libDw_fltk_a-fltkcomplexbutton.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkcomplexbutton.Tpo -c -o libDw_fltk_a-fltkcomplexbutton.o `test -f 'fltkcomplexbutton.cc' || echo './'`fltkcomplexbutton.cc
mv -f .deps/widget.Tpo .deps/widget.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT libDw_fltk_a-fltkflatview.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkflatview.Tpo -c -o libDw_fltk_a-fltkflatview.o `test -f 'fltkflatview.cc' || echo './'`fltkflatview.cc
mv -f .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkcomplexbutton.Tpo .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkcomplexbutton.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT libDw_fltk_a-fltkimgbuf.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkimgbuf.Tpo -c -o libDw_fltk_a-fltkimgbuf.o `test -f 'fltkimgbuf.cc' || echo './'`fltkimgbuf.cc
mv -f .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkflatview.Tpo .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkflatview.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT libDw_fltk_a-fltkmisc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkmisc.Tpo -c -o libDw_fltk_a-fltkmisc.o `test -f 'fltkmisc.cc' || echo './'`fltkmisc.cc
mv -f .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkmisc.Tpo .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkmisc.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT libDw_fltk_a-fltkplatform.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkplatform.Tpo -c -o libDw_fltk_a-fltkplatform.o `test -f 'fltkplatform.cc' || echo './'`fltkplatform.cc
mv -f .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkimgbuf.Tpo .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkimgbuf.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT libDw_fltk_a-fltkpreview.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkpreview.Tpo -c -o libDw_fltk_a-fltkpreview.o `test -f 'fltkpreview.cc' || echo './'`fltkpreview.cc
mv -f .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkpreview.Tpo .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkpreview.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT libDw_fltk_a-fltkui.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkui.Tpo -c -o libDw_fltk_a-fltkui.o `test -f 'fltkui.cc' || echo './'`fltkui.cc
mv -f .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkplatform.Tpo .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkplatform.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewbase.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewbase.Tpo -c -o libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewbase.o `test -f 'fltkviewbase.cc' || echo './'`fltkviewbase.cc
mv -f .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewbase.Tpo .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewbase.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewport.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewport.Tpo -c -o libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewport.o `test -f 'fltkviewport.cc' || echo './'`fltkviewport.cc
mv -f .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkui.Tpo .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkui.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT alignedtextblock.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/alignedtextblock.Tpo -c -o alignedtextblock.o alignedtextblock.cc
mv -f .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewport.Tpo .deps/libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewport.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT bullet.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/bullet.Tpo -c -o bullet.o bullet.cc
mv -f .deps/alignedtextblock.Tpo .deps/alignedtextblock.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT hyphenator.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/hyphenator.Tpo -c -o hyphenator.o hyphenator.cc
mv -f .deps/bullet.Tpo .deps/bullet.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT image.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/image.Tpo -c -o image.o image.cc
mv -f .deps/image.Tpo .deps/image.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT listitem.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/listitem.Tpo -c -o listitem.o listitem.cc
mv -f .deps/hyphenator.Tpo .deps/hyphenator.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT ruler.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ruler.Tpo -c -o ruler.o ruler.cc
mv -f .deps/listitem.Tpo .deps/listitem.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT table.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/table.Tpo -c -o table.o table.cc
mv -f .deps/ruler.Tpo .deps/ruler.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT tablecell.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/tablecell.Tpo -c -o tablecell.o tablecell.cc
mv -f .deps/tablecell.Tpo .deps/tablecell.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT textblock.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/textblock.Tpo -c -o textblock.o textblock.cc
mv -f .deps/table.Tpo .deps/table.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT textblock_iterator.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/textblock_iterator.Tpo -c -o textblock_iterator.o textblock_iterator.cc
mv -f .deps/textblock_iterator.Tpo .deps/textblock_iterator.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_LIBDIR='"/usr/local/libexec/dillo/"' -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT textblock_linebreaking.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/textblock_linebreaking.Tpo -c -o textblock_linebreaking.o textblock_linebreaking.cc
mv -f .deps/textblock.Tpo .deps/textblock.Po
rm -f libDw-core.a
ar cru libDw-core.a findtext.o iterator.o layout.o selection.o style.o types.o ui.o widget.o 
ranlib libDw-core.a
rm -f libDw-fltk.a
ar cru libDw-fltk.a libDw_fltk_a-fltkcomplexbutton.o libDw_fltk_a-fltkflatview.o libDw_fltk_a-fltkimgbuf.o libDw_fltk_a-fltkmisc.o libDw_fltk_a-fltkplatform.o libDw_fltk_a-fltkpreview.o libDw_fltk_a-fltkui.o libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewbase.o libDw_fltk_a-fltkviewport.o 
ranlib libDw-fltk.a
mv -f .deps/textblock_linebreaking.Tpo .deps/textblock_linebreaking.Po
rm -f libDw-widgets.a
ar cru libDw-widgets.a alignedtextblock.o bullet.o hyphenator.o image.o listitem.o ruler.o table.o tablecell.o textblock.o textblock_iterator.o textblock_linebreaking.o 
ranlib libDw-widgets.a
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/dw'
Making all in dlib
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/dlib'
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT dlib.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dlib.Tpo -c -o dlib.o dlib.c
mv -f .deps/dlib.Tpo .deps/dlib.Po
rm -f libDlib.a
ar cru libDlib.a dlib.o 
ranlib libDlib.a
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/dlib'
Making all in dpip
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/dpip'
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -I/usr/local/include  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT dpip.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dpip.Tpo -c -o dpip.o dpip.c
mv -f .deps/dpip.Tpo .deps/dpip.Po
rm -f libDpip.a
ar cru libDpip.a dpip.o 
ranlib libDpip.a
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/dpip'
Making all in src
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/src'
Making all in IO
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/src/IO'
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../.. -DDILLO_BINDIR='"/usr/local/bin/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT mime.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/mime.Tpo -c -o mime.o mime.c
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../.. -DDILLO_BINDIR='"/usr/local/bin/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT about.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/about.Tpo -c -o about.o about.c
mv -f .deps/about.Tpo .deps/about.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../.. -DDILLO_BINDIR='"/usr/local/bin/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT http.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/http.Tpo -c -o http.o http.c
mv -f .deps/mime.Tpo .deps/mime.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../.. -DDILLO_BINDIR='"/usr/local/bin/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT dpi.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dpi.Tpo -c -o dpi.o dpi.c
mv -f .deps/http.Tpo .deps/http.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../.. -DDILLO_BINDIR='"/usr/local/bin/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT IO.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/IO.Tpo -c -o IO.o IO.c
mv -f .deps/dpi.Tpo .deps/dpi.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I../..  -I../.. -DDILLO_BINDIR='"/usr/local/bin/"' -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT iowatch.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/iowatch.Tpo -c -o iowatch.o iowatch.cc
mv -f .deps/IO.Tpo .deps/IO.Po
mv -f .deps/iowatch.Tpo .deps/iowatch.Po
rm -f libDiof.a
ar cru libDiof.a mime.o about.o http.o dpi.o IO.o iowatch.o 
ranlib libDiof.a
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/src/IO'
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/src'
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT dillo.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dillo.Tpo -c -o dillo.o dillo.cc
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT paths.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/paths.Tpo -c -o paths.o paths.cc
mv -f .deps/paths.Tpo .deps/paths.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT tipwin.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/tipwin.Tpo -c -o tipwin.o tipwin.cc
mv -f .deps/tipwin.Tpo .deps/tipwin.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT ui.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/ui.Tpo -c -o ui.o ui.cc
mv -f .deps/dillo.Tpo .deps/dillo.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT uicmd.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/uicmd.Tpo -c -o uicmd.o uicmd.cc
mv -f .deps/ui.Tpo .deps/ui.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT bw.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/bw.Tpo -c -o bw.o bw.c
mv -f .deps/bw.Tpo .deps/bw.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT cookies.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cookies.Tpo -c -o cookies.o cookies.c
mv -f .deps/uicmd.Tpo .deps/uicmd.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT auth.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/auth.Tpo -c -o auth.o auth.c
mv -f .deps/cookies.Tpo .deps/cookies.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT md5.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/md5.Tpo -c -o md5.o md5.c
mv -f .deps/md5.Tpo .deps/md5.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT digest.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/digest.Tpo -c -o digest.o digest.c
mv -f .deps/auth.Tpo .deps/auth.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT colors.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/colors.Tpo -c -o colors.o colors.c
mv -f .deps/digest.Tpo .deps/digest.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT misc.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/misc.Tpo -c -o misc.o misc.c
mv -f .deps/colors.Tpo .deps/colors.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT history.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/history.Tpo -c -o history.o history.c
mv -f .deps/history.Tpo .deps/history.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT prefs.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/prefs.Tpo -c -o prefs.o prefs.c
mv -f .deps/misc.Tpo .deps/misc.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT prefsparser.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/prefsparser.Tpo -c -o prefsparser.o prefsparser.cc
mv -f .deps/prefs.Tpo .deps/prefs.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT keys.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/keys.Tpo -c -o keys.o keys.cc
mv -f .deps/prefsparser.Tpo .deps/prefsparser.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT url.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/url.Tpo -c -o url.o url.c
mv -f .deps/url.Tpo .deps/url.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT bitvec.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/bitvec.Tpo -c -o bitvec.o bitvec.c
mv -f .deps/bitvec.Tpo .deps/bitvec.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT klist.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/klist.Tpo -c -o klist.o klist.c
mv -f .deps/klist.Tpo .deps/klist.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT chain.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/chain.Tpo -c -o chain.o chain.c
mv -f .deps/chain.Tpo .deps/chain.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT utf8.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/utf8.Tpo -c -o utf8.o utf8.cc
mv -f .deps/utf8.Tpo .deps/utf8.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT timeout.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/timeout.Tpo -c -o timeout.o timeout.cc
mv -f .deps/keys.Tpo .deps/keys.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT dialog.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dialog.Tpo -c -o dialog.o dialog.cc
mv -f .deps/timeout.Tpo .deps/timeout.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT web.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/web.Tpo -c -o web.o web.cc
mv -f .deps/web.Tpo .deps/web.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT nav.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/nav.Tpo -c -o nav.o nav.c
mv -f .deps/dialog.Tpo .deps/dialog.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT cache.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cache.Tpo -c -o cache.o cache.c
mv -f .deps/nav.Tpo .deps/nav.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT decode.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/decode.Tpo -c -o decode.o decode.c
mv -f .deps/decode.Tpo .deps/decode.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT dicache.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dicache.Tpo -c -o dicache.o dicache.c
mv -f .deps/dicache.Tpo .deps/dicache.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT capi.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/capi.Tpo -c -o capi.o capi.c
mv -f .deps/cache.Tpo .deps/cache.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT domain.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/domain.Tpo -c -o domain.o domain.c
mv -f .deps/domain.Tpo .deps/domain.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT css.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/css.Tpo -c -o css.o css.cc
mv -f .deps/capi.Tpo .deps/capi.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT cssparser.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/cssparser.Tpo -c -o cssparser.o cssparser.cc
cssparser.cc:1114:70: warning: comparison of constant -1 with expression of type
      'const CssPropertyName' is always true
      [-Wtautological-constant-out-of-range-compare]
                          Css_shorthand_info[sh_index].properties[i] != -1;
                          ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ^  ~~
mv -f .deps/css.Tpo .deps/css.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT styleengine.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/styleengine.Tpo -c -o styleengine.o styleengine.cc
1 warning generated.
mv -f .deps/cssparser.Tpo .deps/cssparser.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT plain.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/plain.Tpo -c -o plain.o plain.cc
mv -f .deps/plain.Tpo .deps/plain.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT html.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/html.Tpo -c -o html.o html.cc
mv -f .deps/styleengine.Tpo .deps/styleengine.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT form.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/form.Tpo -c -o form.o form.cc
mv -f .deps/form.Tpo .deps/form.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT table.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/table.Tpo -c -o table.o table.cc
mv -f .deps/table.Tpo .deps/table.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT bookmark.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/bookmark.Tpo -c -o bookmark.o bookmark.c
mv -f .deps/bookmark.Tpo .deps/bookmark.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT dns.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dns.Tpo -c -o dns.o dns.c
mv -f .deps/html.Tpo .deps/html.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT gif.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/gif.Tpo -c -o gif.o gif.c
mv -f .deps/dns.Tpo .deps/dns.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT jpeg.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/jpeg.Tpo -c -o jpeg.o jpeg.c
mv -f .deps/jpeg.Tpo .deps/jpeg.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT png.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/png.Tpo -c -o png.o png.c
mv -f .deps/png.Tpo .deps/png.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT imgbuf.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/imgbuf.Tpo -c -o imgbuf.o imgbuf.cc
mv -f .deps/gif.Tpo .deps/gif.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT image.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/image.Tpo -c -o image.o image.cc
mv -f .deps/imgbuf.Tpo .deps/imgbuf.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT menu.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/menu.Tpo -c -o menu.o menu.cc
mv -f .deps/image.Tpo .deps/image.Po
cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -DENABLE_IPV6 -DD_DNS_THREADED -D_REENTRANT -D_THREAD_SAFE -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -Waggregate-return -MT dpiapi.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/dpiapi.Tpo -c -o dpiapi.o dpiapi.c
mv -f .deps/dpiapi.Tpo .deps/dpiapi.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT findbar.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/findbar.Tpo -c -o findbar.o findbar.cc
mv -f .deps/findbar.Tpo .deps/findbar.Po
c++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I.. -DDILLO_SYSCONF='"/usr/local/etc/dillo/"' -DDILLO_DOCDIR='"/usr/local/share/doc/dillo/"'  -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions -MT xembed.o -MD -MP -MF .deps/xembed.Tpo -c -o xembed.o xembed.cc
mv -f .deps/menu.Tpo .deps/menu.Po
mv -f .deps/xembed.Tpo .deps/xembed.Po
c++ -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/lib:/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -o dillo dillo.o paths.o tipwin.o ui.o uicmd.o bw.o cookies.o auth.o md5.o digest.o colors.o misc.o history.o prefs.o prefsparser.o keys.o url.o bitvec.o klist.o chain.o utf8.o timeout.o dialog.o web.o nav.o cache.o decode.o dicache.o capi.o domain.o css.o cssparser.o styleengine.o plain.o html.o form.o table.o bookmark.o dns.o gif.o jpeg.o png.o imgbuf.o image.o menu.o dpiapi.o findbar.o xembed.o ../dlib/libDlib.a ../dpip/libDpip.a IO/libDiof.a ../dw/libDw-widgets.a ../dw/libDw-fltk.a ../dw/libDw-core.a ../lout/liblout.a -ljpeg -L/usr/local/lib -lpng15 -L/usr/local/lib -lm -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk/work/fltk-1.3.2/src -lfltk -lXext -lXft -lfontconfig -lXinerama -lpthread -lm -lX11 -lz  
decode.o: In function `a_Decode_charset_init':
decode.c:(.text+0x41c): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
decode.o: In function `Decode_charset':
decode.c:(.text+0x52d): undefined reference to `libiconv'
decode.o: In function `Decode_charset_free':
decode.c:(.text+0x5be): undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
form.o: In function `DilloHtmlForm::buildQueryData(DilloHtmlInput*)':
form.cc:(.text+0x29f4): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
form.cc:(.text+0x2a30): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
form.cc:(.text+0x2eb6): undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
form.o: In function `DilloHtmlForm::encodeText(void*, Dstr**)':
form.cc:(.text+0x327a): undefined reference to `libiconv'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[5]: *** [dillo] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/src'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3/src'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.3'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/dillo2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/dillo2

===>>> make failed for www/dillo2
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> www/dillo2 

===>>> Exiting
```
Is there any workaround for this?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2014)

And on what version of FreeBSD does this happen?


----------



## r004 (Apr 8, 2014)

FreeBSD X64 10-stable


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2014)

Was this an upgrade from a previous 9.x or did you start with 10.0? The reason I'm asking is because 10.0 has it's own iconv implementation. If it was an upgrade did you rebuild all ports?


----------



## r004 (Apr 8, 2014)

No it was 10 from the start but I also installed the converters/iconv. but the error both before the iconv install and after that are the same


----------



## doc1623 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm having this exact error.


```
[14-08-04 0:53]larry@/media/nas/freebsd/.aMule/Temp%uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd 10.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE #0 r260789: Thu Jan 16 22:34:59 UTC 2014     root@snap.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

[14-08-04 11:59]root@/usr/ports/www/dillo2#make depends
===>   dillo-3.0.4 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===>   dillo-3.0.4 depends on shared library: libfltk.so - found (/usr/local/lib/libfltk.so.1.3)
===>   dillo-3.0.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8 - found
===>   dillo-3.0.4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   dillo-3.0.4 depends on executable: pkgconf - found
===>   dillo-3.0.4 depends on executable: wget - found
===>   dillo-3.0.4 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libcrypto.so.8 - found
```


```
c++ -I/usr/local/include/libpng15 -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/freetype2 -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -I/usr/local/include -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -D_THREAD_SAFE -D_REENTRANT -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -Wall -W -Wno-unused-parameter -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions  -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/local/lib -o dillo dillo.o paths.o tipwin.o ui.o uicmd.o bw.o cookies.o auth.o md5.o digest.o colors.o misc.o history.o prefs.o prefsparser.o keys.o url.o bitvec.o klist.o chain.o utf8.o timeout.o dialog.o web.o nav.o cache.o decode.o dicache.o capi.o domain.o css.o cssparser.o styleengine.o plain.o html.o form.o table.o bookmark.o dns.o gif.o jpeg.o png.o imgbuf.o image.o menu.o dpiapi.o findbar.o xembed.o ../dlib/libDlib.a ../dpip/libDpip.a IO/libDiof.a ../dw/libDw-widgets.a ../dw/libDw-fltk.a ../dw/libDw-core.a ../lout/liblout.a -ljpeg -L/usr/local/lib -lpng15 -L/usr/local/lib -lm -Wl,-rpath,/usr/local/lib -L/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/fltk/work/fltk-1.3.2/src -lfltk -lXext -lXft -lfontconfig -lXinerama -lpthread -lm -lX11 -lz -lX11 
decode.o: In function `a_Decode_charset_init':
decode.c:(.text+0x60c): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
decode.o: In function `Decode_charset':
decode.c:(.text+0x71d): undefined reference to `libiconv'
decode.o: In function `Decode_charset_free':
decode.c:(.text+0x7ae): undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
form.o: In function `DilloHtmlForm::buildQueryData(DilloHtmlInput*)':
form.cc:(.text+0x2d54): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
form.cc:(.text+0x2d90): undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
form.cc:(.text+0x3216): undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
form.o: In function `DilloHtmlForm::encodeText(void*, Dstr**)':
form.cc:(.text+0x35da): undefined reference to `libiconv'
c++: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
gmake[5]: *** [dillo] Error 1
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.4/src'
gmake[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.4/src'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.4'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/www/dillo2/work/dillo-3.0.4'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/dillo2
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/dillo2

===>>> make failed for www/dillo2
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> www/dillo2 

===>>> Exiting
```

Anybody ever find a solution to this or have the same problem?

Thx


----------



## strgt2hll (Sep 19, 2014)

*S*ame problem here on armv6 (*R*aspberry *P*i) running FreeBSD 10-STABLE.


----------



## myso (Jan 26, 2015)

Hi all, I'm going to reuse this thread, as I think the root cause may be the same.

I'm trying to compile a special version of transmission for use with TorrentfluxNG (previously TorrentfluxB4RT). This is the error I get:


```
./libtransmission.a(utils.o): In function `to_utf8':
/root/tf_temp/transmission-2.73/libtransmission/utils.c:1300: undefined reference to `libiconv_open'
/root/tf_temp/transmission-2.73/libtransmission/utils.c:1302: undefined reference to `libiconv'
/root/tf_temp/transmission-2.73/libtransmission/utils.c:1304: undefined reference to `libiconv_close'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /root/tf_temp/transmission-2.73/libtransmission
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /root/tf_temp/transmission-2.73
```
Libiconv is installed from ports:

```
# pkg info | grep libiconv
libiconv-1.14_6                Character set conversion library
```
System is a clean install of 10.1 (not an upgrade from 9 or 10)

```
# uname -a
FreeBSD xxx.xxx.xxx.com 10.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE #0 r274401: Tue Nov 11 21:02:49 UTC 2014     root@releng1.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Any ideas how to get past this?

Many thanks

Mike


----------

